# Natural Balance only?



## FluffyDog (Jun 29, 2007)

I have the sweetest 5 year old fluffball named Zoe. I really need to get her on some healthier food (right now on Beneful, she only picks out the pieces she likes). Anyway, I can't get her to eat any other dog food till I tried her on Natural Balance Beef Rolls. She likes it almost as much as her treats. Anyway, is it okay to feed her just the roll-food? I've tried Wellness, Solid Gold, Nature's Variety, Canidae, all canned and dry versions. She just turns her nose up at them all except the NB Beef Rolls........


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

The roll is not meant to be the only source of food. Its a treat or something to enhance the food if you have a picky eatter. You need a quailty kibble or wet food for you furkid. Chyna won't eat just the natural balance kibble so what I do is wet it so that the kibble is just damp, but there is no standing water in the bottom of the bowl. I then take the NB beef roll and grate it with a knife. I mix the shaving in with the kibble..enough so that it covers each piece. Chyna eats it like it no tomorrow. Without the added beef roll she will not touch the kibble unless she is extremely hungry.

Maybe you can try this and see what happens.


----------



## FluffyDog (Jun 29, 2007)

> The roll is not meant to be the only source of food. Its a treat or something to enhance the food if you have a picky eatter. You need a quailty kibble or wet food for you furkid. Chyna won't eat just the natural balance kibble so what I do is wet it so that the kibble is just damp, but there is no standing water in the bottom of the bowl. I then take the NB beef roll and grate it with a knife. I mix the shaving in with the kibble..enough so that it covers each piece. Chyna eats it like it no tomorrow. Without the added beef roll she will not touch the kibble unless she is extremely hungry.
> 
> Maybe you can try this and see what happens.[/B]




Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The rolls do state you can make them the main meal, or mix them. I don't like feeding one food, I prefer two or three. 

Try what Chyna's Mom suggested. Grate it and mix in wet and dry food.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a blurb from their website:
Full Feed or Add To Dry: Our Dog Food Rolls provide your dog with concentrated nutrition. The 4 lb. roll contains as much calories as 10-13 oz cans of premium canned dog food, and may be used as a full feed or mixed with Natural Balance® dry dog food. Simply chop, grate, or crumble the Roll and add them to your dog's food.

For Growing Puppies Our Dog Food Rolls can be mixed with Natural Balance® Ultra Premium Dry to ease the weaning process and stimulate their appetite. Mixing Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls with Natural Balance® Ultra Premium Dry Food provides the growing puppy with complete and balanced nutrition. The high palatability of this mixture will also make weaning easier.

Adult Dogs Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls are both nutrient and energy dense. Our Dog Food Rolls contain a superior mixture of animal and grain products as well as our special vitamin and mineral mixture. You can feed Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls as a full feed, an excellent addition to Natural Balance® Dry food, or as a delicious healthy treat. 

They also give the guidelines for pregnant/lactating dogs and senior dogs. So yeah, you can feed it as a full feed, so they say. That would get expensive I would think...

I bought the beef one for Ollie for the first time and he LOVES it (there's not much he won't eat anyway). The mini roll has lasted quite a long time...


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

You can use the NB dog food roll as your only food. I have been using it now for about 3 yrs. All of my dogs are very healthy. It`s great for real picky eaters.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

My bad. I thought it said you couldn't use it has a single source. So how much would you give them a day if thats all you feed them?


----------



## FluffyDog (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, I tried grating some beef roll on some Canidae dry food, moistened with water. Zoe gave it a look of disdain and walked off. I couldn't even get her to try it if I handed it to her. I'm actually shocked she didn't even try it since it smelled like the beef roll.








She's just so picky. I don't know what else try her on. Thank you all for the posts. I'll keep trying her with the grated roll/dry food and see if she'll at least TASTE it...


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you warm it up? I put mine in the microwave for a few seconds. They like it warm plus it brings the smell out more. Also once you open the roll it has to be kept in fridge.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Don't worry Scooby is a picky eater too and he won't eat the NB roll, not that I can feed it now as he is on low protein food.
Koko wouldn't touch it either and he isn't a picky eater, he would eat the butt out of a rag doll, but I can't allow him to eat just anything because of his IBS, I think it would be way to rich for his tummy anyway.

I am curious which bits from the Beneful your puppy picks out, when I had some for Scooby he always went for the green peas and left all the rest so I also stopped using it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My bad. I thought it said you couldn't use it has a single source. So how much would you give them a day if thats all you feed them?[/B]


The website explains the roll vs. can ratio. I can't remember what it was....


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=410317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool. I will go check it out.


----------



## FluffyDog (Jun 29, 2007)

> I am curious which bits from the Beneful your puppy picks out, when I had some for Scooby he always went for the green peas and left all the rest so I also stopped using it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoe will eat all of the Beneful except the tiny dog bones and the tan colored round kibble. I would end up throwing half the bag away because she just wouldn't eat it, no matter how hungry she was. 

I bought a beef roll today of the Natural Balance. It has half the fat of the Beneful, so maybe that will be better for her too.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you had her mouth checked for bad teeth? It could be it is painful to eat hard food. I'd check it out and then try mixing in the roll with a kibble. Be persistent. I bet she will eat it when she gets hungry.


----------

